# ::GruvenParts.com Releases New Parts for VW/Audi Interiors!!



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Wednesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Treat your dub bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

TTT Tuesday!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Treat your DUB!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Humpday Bumpday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Treat your dubs Tuesday!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Tuesday Billet Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone has a Happy & Safe Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursdays!!!

New items being added!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Monday Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------

